# newton co yellows



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

mon 5-13 walked for solid 2hrs picked maybe 6 yellows stems still white caps slightly orange, edible but not prime left behind several too far gone and floppers woods were so thick was very conviced it was over but knowing a late patch could still exist lillacs still in bloom started checking strictly in shade and north slopes sure enough the late pattern held true picked 59 pure white stemed big yellows almost walked away but know u can still find em late by following oppisite rules of early patterns last trip 4 me south of kankakee river 80degrees + sucks tue 5-14 did not hunt


----------

